# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  ошибки..

## n2b

```
#include "stdafx.h"
#include "iostream"
#include "process.h"
#include "conio.h"
using namespace std;

int main()
{
	char dir='a';
	int x=2, y=2;
	while ( dir != '/r' )
	{
		cout << "\nВаши координаты: " << x ", " << y; //16 строка
		cout << "\nВыберите направление движения (n,s,e,w)...?";
		dir = getche();
		switch(dir)
		{
		 case 'n': y--; break;
		 case 's': y++; break;
		 case 'e': x++; break;
		 case 'w': x--; break;
		}
		if (x==5 && y==4)
		{
			cout << "\nВы нашли сокровище!!!" << endl << "Press any key to exit..." << endl;
			exit(0);
		}
	}
 return 0;

}
```

Начинаю изучать язык и вот проблема... никак не догоняю
Простейшая программа на c++ и ругается на 16 строку...



```
1.cpp(16) : error C2143: синтаксическая ошибка: отсутствие ";" перед "строка"
1.cpp(16) : error C2296: <<: недопустимо, левый операнд имеет тип "const char [3]"
```

----------


## Deman80

Я так понимаю если в 16 строке должно вводиться данный то надо поставить оператор ввода.
cout поменять на cin
Если я не ошибаюсь.

----------


## gludminick

Если ещё актуально, пропущен один оператор <<. Строка должна выглядеть так:
cout << "\nВаши координаты: " << x << ", " << y; //16 строка

----------


## n2b

Сам разобрался в утром... в чем была проблема уже не помню. Спасибо за ответы.
p.s. по поводу оператора cin вместо cout - бред.

----------

